

I'm suprised nobody has talked about "remote desktop" possibilities on iPad - aresant
http://www.macnn.com/articles/10/02/01/existing.software.said.to.be.compatible/

======
rcoder
This isn't a "virtualization possibility" for the iPad; it's a remote desktop
client. The iPad has a fast but simple single-core ARM CPU, without the ISA
extensions that make virtualization reasonably fast on modern Intel and AMD
desktop + server kit. Virtualization would be painfully slow, and furthermore,
rather useless unless virtual machines were allowed to run in the background.

~~~
aresant
You're absolutely right, I updated the title to "remote desktop".

Got overexcited this week playing with Wyse on my iPhone:

<http://www.wyse.com/products/software/pocketcloud/index.asp>

And looking forward to seeing what comes around the corner for the iPad.

------
protomyth
I wish Apple would release a version of their Workgroup Manager, Remote
Desktop, and Server Admin for the iPad. Add one the third part ssh clients,
and the would make for a much nicer life,

